# What do you wear under a very sheer blouse?



## Ronni (Sep 17, 2008)

I may be wrong here but I if I'm wearing a very sheer white blouse, I'll wear a colored bra to make it stand out. Now, It will be a lacey demi cup type bra to show it off but I'd like your opinion. I do it because I think it's sexy. Of course it will be in a place more private like in a nice bar, low light romantic reataurant, etc. Not at a mall, church, etc. LOL Ronni


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 17, 2008)

That sounds sexy! I don't wear things like that though so if I was wearing a sheer white blouse, I'd wear a white tank top or undershirt underneath!

Edited to add: I'm not prude, but I'm married and also for religious reasons, the underneath all stays at home! LOL


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 18, 2008)

I would also wear a camisole/singlet style top. I don't like people seeing my bra, unless it's straps that can't be avoided


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

When I wear a sheer blouse, I wear a nude bra and a camisole that is either white, nude, black, or the same color as the blouse.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2008)

I would wear a nude camisole, but if you've got the goods and you like the looks of it, go for it.


----------



## Karren (Sep 18, 2008)

Lucky for you I don't wear shear anything, Ronni!! Hahaha


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 18, 2008)

I would do a nice nude or white/off-white camisole. I think a colored bra under a sheer white blouse is fashion no-no.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 18, 2008)

I wear a white camisole, i don't like people seeing my bra either.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd wear a strappy vest top. I don't like people seeing my bra

But I don't really wear sheer tops anyway


----------



## flychick767 (Sep 26, 2008)

If absolutly necessary I will wear a camisole. I rarely wear bras and even if I did, I do not like seeing a bra under a top.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't wear sheer tops but if I did I'd definitely have something under it other then just a bra.


----------



## CharleneT (Sep 26, 2008)

I think a colored bra under a shear white top is fine, depending on how the bra matches the rest of your outfit. It could easily look classy and sexy, but it is a matter of all of the parts fitting


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 26, 2008)

Camisole or tank top...


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 28, 2008)

Usually a camisole in the colour the blouse is.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 28, 2008)

I would go without a bra! LOL!


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 1, 2008)

^^LMAO

I'd wear a camisole underneath


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would wear a nude bra.


----------

